# Angel Eyes/ Coat



## Teddy PomPom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the site and would first of all just like to say Hello 

I have a spoiled little boy named Teddy PomPom (Teddy for short). I also have a chihuahua/terrier mix, but Teddy is my first Maltese! He is such a little character! He was born on August 26th, so he is around 7 months old. Anyways, he gets some really heavy eye and mouth staining. I have tried cleaning it off with warm water, and that hasn't worked. So, I ordered some Angel Eyes medicine for him just yesterday. It seems to work from all the consumer pictures on the website, but I was wondering if anyone here has used it. I also have a question about his coat. It seems like it stopped growing! Its about 2 inches from hitting the floor! I was wondering if that was normal. I groom him everyday, and know I have to keep on doing this if I want to keep him in a long coat. I live in Sacramento, CA, and it's still kinda cold here. It gets really hot in the summer here and was thinking about giving him a puppy cut. The thing is, I really like his long flowy coat! I was wondering how long it would take for him to grow back his coat if I gave him a puppy cut! Thank You


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have used Angels Glow on my puppy Delilah, but I have since stopped using it. Now going on a week and half,so I can't say if it works or not. I was only giving it to her on M,W,F schedule.She hasn't had any tear staining or very minimal if that. 

I have read that Maltese hair grows about like human hair, about an 1/2 -1 inch per month.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Most dogs go through a teething phase until 1 year of age. Maltese will tear sometimes due to teething.

Angel's Eyes and Angel's Glow are antibiotics mixed with flavoring. When you give those to your dog, you have no way of knowing how much or how little antibiotic they are getting with each dose. In addition, you could be contributing to antibiotic resistance in your dog, so if/when they get an infection at a later date, antibiotics may not work for them.

IMO, people should tread very carefully in using these products. If you are bothered by tear stains, change their food, keep the area as clean and dry as possible, and make sure their indoor environment is allergen-free. 

If you feel you must use an antibiotic to treat a cosmetic appearance problem, then use Tylan (Tylosin) which is the active ingredient in both of those above-mentioned products. You can ask your vet about it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Suzan. I would never give that to my dog.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad I read that,I just never feel comfortable giving stuff like to to my dogs. Soemthign taken internally to stop tearing,chemicals in general make me nervous. The former owners of Rylee game him angel Eyes and now he tears so bad,hed look like a racoon if I didn't constantly clean his face.
The vet said the same thing,antibiotic resitstance is why he tears so badly now...plus it effects future treatment of infections...


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

As nikkis mon said this has a antibiotic in it. A friend of mine uses it and did leave some for my girls but even if it wasnt for bellas heart and all her medications i wouldnt use it....Tear or mouth stains arent the end of the world and def are not something (i dont feel) that need a antibiotic for. You could ask your vet about it, but i think what nikkis mom has said is spot on


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Like others on here, I am dealing with the teething and staining as well. After talking to some very smart folks on here, I am doing my best to keep his eyes and face as clean and dry each day, and hope that after he's done teething, I will get the staining under control.

Some drug stores carry Bausch & Lomb Collyrium for Fresh Eyes. You can use this twice a day to rinse out Teddy's eyes. It is a very safe product.

I use a product called Spa Lavish facial scrub every day. It is safe to use around the eyes, but not in the eyes. I then dry and comb his facial hair. If it is too cold, or we're going to be going outside I will blow dry him, but otherwise I let it dry on its own after I have towel dried.

Use a dry absorbant towel several times a day to keep Teddy's face and eye area as dry as possible.

Oh, and welcome to SM!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!

I agree with the others not to use Angel's Eyes or Angel's Glow for an extended period of time (more than 2 weeks). It is not safe nor healthy to feed antibiotics to your Maltese on a daily basis. Instead of the Angel's Eyes, it's best to have your vet give you a 14-day dosage of either Tylosin or Tetracycline. Tetracycline must be used only if the dog is OVER 1 year old. Tylosin can be used any time, but until your Maltese is 1, I wouldn't use any medications to try and clear up his tear stains. Many Maltese naturally stain during the teething process, which goes until they are around 1yr old. Many times it clears up on its own.

As far as the coat goes, if you cut your Maltese down for the summer, it takes approximately 1 year to grow a full coat. Their coat actually helps keep them warm in the winter AND cool in the summer. You will just have to decide if you like the simplicity of a shorter coat or if you'd rather keep him in full coat. If you cut him down every summer, he will never have a full coat basically...so I would either cut him down shorter and keep it that way, or let it be natural.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

jmm said:


> I agree with Suzan. I would never give that to my dog.


I agree too. :Welcome 3:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Teddy PomPom said:


> Hi, I am new to the site and would first of all just like to say Hello
> 
> I have a spoiled little boy named Teddy PomPom (Teddy for short). I also have a chihuahua/terrier mix, but Teddy is my first Maltese! He is such a little character! He was born on August 26th, so he is around 7 months old. Anyways, he gets some really heavy eye and mouth staining. I have tried cleaning it off with warm water, and that hasn't worked. So, I ordered some Angel Eyes medicine for him just yesterday. It seems to work from all the consumer pictures on the website, but I was wondering if anyone here has used it. I also have a question about his coat. It seems like it stopped growing! Its about 2 inches from hitting the floor! I was wondering if that was normal. I groom him everyday, and know I have to keep on doing this if I want to keep him in a long coat. I live in Sacramento, CA, and it's still kinda cold here. It gets really hot in the summer here and was thinking about giving him a puppy cut. The thing is, I really like his long flowy coat! I was wondering how long it would take for him to grow back his coat if I gave him a puppy cut! Thank You


 Most handlers will tell you that the only way to get the coat to the floor and beyond is to wrap it. Our show dogs are constantly wrapped (two to three times a day unless they are showing). That being said the best day of a Maltese show dogs life is when it finishes and you put them in a puppy cut.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Sweetness had moderate staining as a puppy but once all of her adult teeth were in, the staining was much less. I also put her on a limited ingredient food because she seemed to have a sensitivity to poultry and that along with probiotics seems to have stopped it completely.

Don't worry too much about it until all of the adult teeth are in.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

Once you have finished your current bottle of Angel Eyes you might want to consider using one of the natural tear stain removers such as Angels Delight or Naturvet.

I have heard that Taste of the Wild food, the salmon variety, helps with the staining to a degree.

Incidentally Tylosin has never been FDA approved for dog use- sadly some of the makers of the tylosin based products state that tylosin is FDA approved- they omit to tell you that it is only FDA approved for use in pigs, cows and poultry...:angry:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

daryl said:


> Once you have finished your current bottle of Angel Eyes you might want to consider using one of the natural tear stain removers such as Angels Delight or Naturvet.
> 
> I have heard that Taste of the Wild food, the salmon variety, helps with the staining to a degree.
> 
> Incidentally Tylosin has never been FDA approved for dog use- sadly some of the makers of the tylosin based products state that tylosin is FDA approved- they omit to tell you that it is only FDA approved for use in pigs, cows and poultry...:angry:


Hopefully she doesn't use nearly half the bottle(depending on how big her malt is!) That would be wayy to much in her malt's system. :O


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've given Angel Eyes to my Abbey and it worked, but the thing is.....it's only a temporary fix...like putting a bandaid on the problem. I would give it to her for a month or so then stop for several months because it is an antiboitic and you don't want them to become immune to it.

There are several things to look at first like: give your pup bottled or filtered water. Read the labels on the food and treats, no food colorings, beets or red meat. Serve food and water in either ceramic, stainless steel or glass bowls....never plastic. 

Also it could be allergies. But maybe you should make sure your pup is done teething first.

With Abbey, I eventually took her to see an opthomologist who said her tear ducts were too small and she also had eye lashes growing into her eyes. After a $1800 operation....and actually about a year or so after that, her face is now clean. :blink:

Honestly there are so many reasons and things to watch out for. But, hey, if it's just the teething, you'll be good to go pretty soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I tried Angel Eyes on Bailey for a month and to be perfectly honest, I did not notice any difference at all, he was and still is very stained :smcry:.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Most dogs go through a teething phase until 1 year of age. Maltese will tear sometimes due to teething.
> 
> Angel's Eyes and Angel's Glow are antibiotics mixed with flavoring. When you give those to your dog, you have no way of knowing how much or how little antibiotic they are getting with each dose. In addition, you could be contributing to antibiotic resistance in your dog, so if/when they get an infection at a later date, antibiotics may not work for them.
> 
> ...





jmm said:


> I agree with Suzan. I would never give that to my dog.





michellerobison said:


> I'm glad I read that,I just never feel comfortable giving stuff like to to my dogs. Soemthign taken internally to stop tearing,chemicals in general make me nervous. The former owners of Rylee game him angel Eyes and now he tears so bad,hed look like a racoon if I didn't constantly clean his face.
> The vet said the same thing,antibiotic resitstance is why he tears so badly now...plus it effects future treatment of infections...





bellasmummy said:


> As nikkis mon said this has a antibiotic in it. A friend of mine uses it and did leave some for my girls but even if it wasnt for bellas heart and all her medications i wouldnt use it....Tear or mouth stains arent the end of the world and def are not something (i dont feel) that need a antibiotic for. You could ask your vet about it, but i think what nikkis mom has said is spot on


I agree to all of you. 
Here in Germany the product is forbidden because it can cause problems due to the antibiotic ingredients. 
It's dangerous for the internal organs. 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Teddy PomPom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. I have gotten the Angel Eyes in the mail, and used it only two days and the tearing has stopped. I thank you for all the advice, and I will stop using it now. I do give him bottled water and I checked his food for coloring. Hopefully it will stop, and it was only because of the teething. I do not want to use anything that will hurt him. I just wish I had known BEFORE buying the product LOL. But its ok. I have also heard about putting a little bit of apple cider vinegar in their water, or giving them some plain yogurt. I was wondering if anyone tried this. Again, I want him to be safe. I have also decided to get him a puppy cut! Its going to get warmer and I think he will enjoy the new change. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what types of cuts there are, and how they look. I don't want to make it too short though. My friend has a Pomeranian and he gets a lion cut. I love it! I was wondering if that would work on a maltese lol. Thank You All for your advice and info!


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

We sometimes will put our maltese in what looks kind of like a Schnauser cut. Ask Crystal what they call the cut that Zoe and Jett are in because that is a nice look also. Other than completely shaved a Maltese is is cute in almost anything


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tear Stains*

Has anyone tried the HappyTails Eye pads that contain colloidal silver? 
My vet recommended that I use Angel Eyes. I have been using it 3x a week for about 2-3 weeks. Chewie's tear stains are better. Maybe I need to get a new vet. I didn't realize it contained antibiotics until I read it here.

I have not found that Spa Lavish Facial Scrub helps at all. In fact, none of the products that I have purchased for tear stains have worked. The groomer told me it was really genetic and there was nothing you can do. I wash and brush/comb Chewie's face every day, sometimes twice a day. He hates it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

DebbieG said:


> Has anyone tried the HappyTails Eye pads that contain colloidal silver?
> My vet recommended that I use Angel Eyes. I have been using it 3x a week for about 2-3 weeks. Chewie's tear stains are better. Maybe I need to get a new vet. I didn't realize it contained antibiotics until I read it here.
> 
> I have not found that Spa Lavish Facial Scrub helps at all. In fact, none of the products that I have purchased for tear stains have worked. The groomer told me it was really genetic and there was nothing you can do. I wash and brush/comb Chewie's face every day, sometimes twice a day. He hates it!


I personally think it's okay to use Angel's Eyes or Tylosin (Tylan powder) for a SHORT period of time. Yes, it's an antibiotic, so you shouldn't use it for more than 2-3 weeks at a time. I would do the Angel's Eyes for another week, and then stop using it. Sometimes the tear staining will stay away...but if it returns, then there is an underlying issue such as blocked tear ducts, genetics, allergies, etc. I believe in some cases there is nothing that can be done about tear staining, such as when it's genetic.

I haven't tried the Happy Tails eye pads, but it won't get rid of the actual reason why your dog is staining -- it's just a topical cosmetic fix (which doesn't always work anyway). You can try it, and it's still good for cleaning the eye area in general, just don't expect a miracle.  Spa Lavish doesn't really do anything for stains, although I will say if you use it daily it does HELP lighten the stains, but so would any other eye cleanser. I like it because it smells good and lathers nicely. It does a great job cleaning the eye area. 

If your dog is under 1yr old, his tear staining could just be from teething and it may subside on its own. If he's still a puppy, I wouldn't use anything other than products to keep the eye area clean and dry (no antibiotics, etc).


----------

